
Optimizing for the Speed of Light - elemeno
http://www.bizcoder.com/optimizing-for-the-speed-of-light
======
dpcx
Text only version while the site is down:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:D8y6DGJ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:D8y6DGJYhxoJ:www.bizcoder.com/optimizing-
for-the-speed-of-light&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
SomaticPirate
Looks like it's down

~~~
bkmartin
not optimizing for hn.

~~~
darrelmiller
Well that's embarrassing.

~~~
darrelmiller
The site is back, but I this was a sufficient kick in the ass to finally get
the blog moved onto a proper platform.

~~~
bkmartin
After being cheeky I wanted to make sure I circled back. I liked the article a
lot. Well written, solid points. I think that client side caching, is
something that gets overlooked a lot, especially in enterprise web apps.
Performance sure does make us perform a fine dance.

